# Public Key S/MIME exportieren



## Wolfsbein (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo

ich habe meine E-Mail Zertifikate von thawte.com. Die sind nicht nach PGP Standard, sondern S/MIME gehalten. Die Integration in Thunderbird klappt auch problemlos da genuegend Doku vom Exportieren aus dem Schluesselbund bis hin zum Import in Enigmail alles beschrieben ist. Wie aber bekomm ich meinen Public Key so, dass jeder S/MIME Nutzer was damit anfangen kann?
Bei PGP exportiert man einfach den Public Key und das sieht dann so aus:

```
-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: GnuPG v1.0.6 (GNU/Linux)
Comment: For info see http://www.gnupg.org

zeichensalat

-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
```
Bei S/MIME kann ich zwar im Schluesselbund mein Zertifikat anschauen und erfahre auch den Public Key (eine 256 Byte Zeichenfolge). Nur wie muss ich diese Zeichenfolge speichern, damit man sie einfach, z.B. in Thunderbird importieren kann? Und wie wuerde so ein Import aussehen? Ein einfaches Import in Thunderbird einer Textdatei mit dem Public Key bewirkt gar nichts. Vielen Dank.

P.S. Ich hab Thunderbird auf dem Mac laufen, daher der Schluesselbund. Allerdings sollte das zur Vorgehensweise keinen Unterschied machen, daher habe ich hier gepostet.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Juli 2006)

Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Aber ich vermute das Du möchtest das jemand, dem Du eine E-Mail schreibst, Deinen Public Key erhält.

Bei S/MIME benötigst Du dafür Enigmail gar nicht. Das kann Thunderbird von Haus aus. Unter der Kontenverwaltung gibt es bei jedem Konto einen Menüpunkt "*S/MIME-Sicherheit*". Unter "*Digitale Unterschrift*" das Zertifikat auswählen. Beim Versenden einer E-Mail brauchst Du diese nur zu signieren und wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre wird der Empfänger automatisch Deine digitale Unterschrift/den öffentlichen Schlüssel erhalten.


----------



## Wolfsbein (29. Juli 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .... wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre wird der Empfänger automatisch Deine digitale Unterschrift/den öffentlichen Schlüssel erhalten.


Richtig das ist mir klar. Ich moechte den Key aber auch auf meine Webseite stellen, damit man mir gleich verschluesselt schreiben kann. Dass ich enigmail dafuer nicht brauche war mir neu.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juli 2006)

Okay, jetzt verstehe ich.
Du kannst mit openssl arbeiten um aus einem pk7 eine .der-Datei zu machen (das ist der öffentlicher Schlüssel).

Auf folgender Seite stehen die wichtigen Angaben - es handelt sich zwar um eine Anleitung für etwas anderes, aber Du benötigst nur die Punkte pk12 in pk7 umwandeln und .der-Datei aus der pk7 extrahieren!
http://sarwiki.informatik.hu-berlin.de/Thawte_certificate_with_own_private_key

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter, habe leider keine GUI gefunden mit der es einfacher geht


----------



## Wolfsbein (30. Juli 2006)

Danke ich schau mir das an.


----------

